
Recognizing and Localizing Right Whales with Extremely Deep Neural Networks - gwern
https://felixlaumon.github.io/2015/01/08/kaggle-right-whale.html
======
sorenjan
Very interesting write up. I don't know a lot about machine learning, but
these kinds of articles are a great starting point to learn about different
concepts.

I did find the whale localizer step to be a bit strange, using more machine
learning and labeled datasets instead of using unsupervised image processing
techniques. Seems like a black and white and oblong whale should be simple to
extract and orient without needing specialized data sets. It seems like I'm
not the only one to think this since the author remarks about the number of
these different kinds of localizers in the forum.

------
nicklo
Wonderful write-up. Posts like these give just the right amount of detail and
high-level insight.

I especially appreciated the linear flow of the approaches section. The
successes and roadblocks presented provide useful context into why certain
decisions were made, which is too often missing from many academic papers.

------
jdminhbg
This is a really fantastic deep dive into the practicalities of solving one of
these Kaggle competitions. I'm at a personal level of graduating from taking
online classes to trying to apply ML techniques to real problems, and found
this really helpful.

------
Buetol
Also, write-up from the winner of the competition: [http://deepsense.io/deep-
learning-right-whale-recognition-ka...](http://deepsense.io/deep-learning-
right-whale-recognition-kaggle/)

They use a very similar technique, I like the emphasis on the white pattern on
the head to help distinguish each whale.

------
pvaldes
I wanted to do something like this for years. Is a classic problem in
cetology.

